# Darwin City - teaching kids how to fish a croc.



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

So decided to make the most out of my conference trip at darwin and visited the crocodile co. down the street.. Had fun fishing for crocs and taking photos, and videos.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Kenza said:


> So decided to make the most out of my conference trip at darwin and visited the crocodile co. down the street.. Had fun fishing for crocs and taking photos, and videos.


here ya go.
*edit* i've watched it now, thats awesome!


----------

